# [Video] Petrus Method Tutorial- Introduction



## splinteh (Sep 6, 2010)

I noticed that there aren't many decent Petrus tutorial on YouTube so I finally decided to make my own. So ya. I suck at vids like these but ah well.







There's more info in the video description


----------



## JeffDelucia (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks good so far. I think you should have mentioned other way of solving the last layer like OCLL+PLL and COLL+EPLL


----------



## ErikJ (Sep 6, 2010)

I think you should just keep it an F2L tutorial. last layer tutorials are just sets of algorithms. 

I look forward to seeing the rest of the videos.


----------



## Carson (Sep 6, 2010)

0:36
2x3x3 block?


----------



## splinteh (Sep 6, 2010)

ErikJ said:


> I think you should just keep it an F2L tutorial. last layer tutorials are just sets of algorithms.
> 
> I look forward to seeing the rest of the videos.




O %&#@.


----------



## splinteh (Sep 6, 2010)

Carson said:


> 0:36
> 2x3x3 block?



Thanks for pointing that out! :tu


----------

